

Simple tool to share plans visually over email. - fundscholars
http://nathancahill.com/calendar/

======
ColinWright
It's claiming my email is invalid - you may want to double check your
validation code. It's rejecting xxx@xxx.co.uk

(pause)

It's also rejected a xxx.com address, so now I have no idea what email
addresses it expects.

EDIT: Note, the "xxx" is simply a redaction - these are genuine email
addresses I'm trying.

EDIT: Over an hour later and it's still rejecting email addresses - what does
it expect?

EDIT: In short, it's very pretty, I'm trying to use it, it doesn't work for
me.

~~~
ColinWright
OK, so now each time I click the box it says "invalid email address", and yet
it has in fact delivered a few emails.

~~~
fundscholars
Yeah, there was a bug. Fixed now :)

------
macmac
Excellent tool. You might want to add support for timeslots, and multiple
recipients (if not supported already).

~~~
fundscholars
Yes! Now live with multiple recipients. Separate each email with a comma.

